# MANILA | One Filinvest | 35 fl | T/O



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Location: ADB and Ortigas Avenues, Ortigas
Use: Office
Architect: Handel Architects and R. Villarosa, Partner and Assoc.









*BCI Asia 2017*



thomasian said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

©Handel Architects


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

6 Nov 2017


wynngd said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

8 March 2018


wynngd said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*4 June 2018 - U/C! *


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_06|27|2018_










*Ralph Domingo*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

1 August 2018


thehighwayadvocate said:


> August 1, 2018


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

28 September 2018


wynngd said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_09|30|2018_



















*Leo Arcilla*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

2 cranes now


_10|26|2018_










*Cristina Jane Penaso*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

31 Jan 2019


wynngd said:


>


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

One Filinvest as of March 12, 2019.


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_03|17|2019_










*Angelyn Rose Guamos*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*27 May 2019*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_06|30|2019_










*Attila Nyári*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

thehighwayadvocate said:


> October 18, 2019


..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

One Filinvest as of November 10, 2019.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

ajosh821 said:


> 1/5/2020


..


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

The habitable floors might be done but it looks like they still have quite a bit before it's architecturally topped off.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

^^ I can see the building from my window and its topped off.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

One Filinvest as of January 22, 2020.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

One Filinvest as of February 2, 2020.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

One Filinvest as of February 15, 2020.


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

26 Feb 2020


Sky_Higher said:


> *February 26, 2020*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Earlier (own pic)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

neil02 said:


> As of July 12, 2020


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

One Filinvest as of September 30, 2020.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Jeybi said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

thomasian said:


> A few minutes earlier....￼


----------



## thomasian (Dec 24, 2002)

DP


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken earlier today


----------



## erzo01 (May 25, 2011)

Taken earlier today


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken earlier today


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*02/04/2022* - *The View Up There*

*







*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken last 02/04/2022


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*04/02/2022








*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken earlier today


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken last 05/29/2022


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> June 14, 2022


----------

